# Saying hello from SoCal...



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello.



I'm brand new to this forum, but have been on a few others...some folks may know me, most won't...

I'll be around in any case...


I reside in Huntington Beach, California, by the way...a good 40-50 miles south of Los Angeles, in case anyone else is in that area (whom I don't already know).


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

forgot to ask, have you been to the dc cemetery? i think it's in california... check it out: http://www.deviousconcoctions.com/


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Many thanks for the warm welcome...

I haven't been up by Mountain View in quite some time - it's about 400 miles north of where I reside...but I've been a fan of the Devious Concoctions site for some time - many good props and scares!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, UJ! Nice to see you here. Welcome to the Street! 'course, it's not the Street anymore, but welcome anyway!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i was just looking at your pictures and i must say... they are quite impressive!!! If you are interested in making a free website you can check out freewebs.com it's what i use to host my site. they have it so even if your new to the web, you can create an awesome website! check it out if you're interested


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Otaku!! Good to see "decayed faces" around here...ha ha ha...(bad pun...you know, opposite of "fresh faces"?)

I'm glad I was shown this forum by Hauntiholic...I like that it has a large percentage of the registered users as active users - shows an interested community..

frontyardfright - many thanks for the website tip...perhaps I'll break old habits and see if I can put together any kind of a web page after all.

Perhaps...muhahhahahaahahhhaaa...koff koff...haha...gasp...**rattle**...thud...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the shadows, Ugly Joe. :devil:


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I've seen you around, welcome to the board Ugly Joe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Late to pop in, but welcome!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is Ugly Joe! Whats up, God's gift to women every where... I knew would come looking for me to help with that damn vilethings flying skeleton. LOL And maybe not...

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> It is Ugly Joe! Whats up, God's gift to women every where...


:xbones: LOL! :xbones:

Welcome to HauntForum, UJ


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Ugly Joe.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

My nephew lives in SoCal. He did a pretty good haunt last year. My favorite was his well from "The Ring". He had a television sitting next to it playing the video. The rest of the prop was static but it was still oh so creepy. I'm going to try and get him to join this forum. I'm sure he would love your haunt as well.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry this is late but welcome to our family!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey great pics...welcome to the site...hope you have a good time. I do.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Good to see so many familiar faces here, along with many new folks to meet...looking forward to lots of creativity...and other insanity.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Ugly Joe, glad you signed on, see you around for sure.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello Ugly Joe! I currently reside in Oxnard but only for a few weeks longer. Good ta meetcha!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ugly, i just checked out your pics. You rock!!! welcome to the forum, I cant wait to take a page out of your book!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ugly Joe said:


> I'm glad I was shown this forum by Hauntiholic...I like that it has a large percentage of the registered users as active users - shows an interested community..


Hey - I've got to get you back to posting SOMEWHERE! HUGS!


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Glad your here. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Haunt!! Yeah...I think this place may be fun. Look out everyone...


Hi fearydreams...I think I will, looks like a good group!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Ugly Joe....i am sure there is a story to the name :devil: either way, welcome to the fun


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome, glad to see another "West Coaster"
though my ocean view is a bit farther than yours....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Belated welcome there ugly joe


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Vlad, Sinister, Hella, Hellrazor, HeresJohnny, Wyatt Furr - thanks for the welcome..I'm hoping to contribute well, and not be too boring...

*Sinister* - where ya' headed from Oxnard? (if you don't mind my asking)


----------



## Pandora (Jul 11, 2006)

Now there's a familiar, and not ugly face. How are you?? Please email and give me the scoop. Did you finish with my marionette yet?? LOL


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Ugly Joe! Nice to meet you! :>


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Ugly Joe, hello and welcome to HauntForum! I love your Flying Ghost, it is just to cool. Do you have a How To somewhere?*  :jol:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Ugly Joe - Welcome aboard, from another So Cal Newbie (how could you be ugly, when you live in L.A.?). BTW, your haunt looks GREAT.


----------

